
Senator Wyden lays out “digital freedom” agenda at CES - iProject
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/01/senator-wyden-lays-out-digital-freedom-agenda-at-ces/
======
tptacek
_The CISPA cybersecurity bill received strong support from both parties in the
House, and Wyden said today that he was one of only a few Democrats in the
Senate who opposed it._

CISPA is a "tell" that says "I oppose cybersecurity legislation without
considering what it says". CISPA did not enable "government snoops" to access
personal information. It enabled the government to share incident and attack
data with private companies, and created a mechanism by which large service
providers could share incident data with the government.

I like Wyden! I just wish he wouldn't make comments like this that make it
seem like he's demagoguing. Any schmuck could figure out that there's a lot of
very loud people on the Internet that will cheer on opposition to regulation
of any sort. I'd like to think Wyden isn't just that!

~~~
mmanfrin
Excuse me, what?

CISPA is the opposite -- it is a tell that supporters support governmental
oversight of private data in the name of 'cybersecurity'. There are a lot of
loud people on the internet that cheered in its opposition, but there was a
majority support before that fact -- something that Wyden is using to
distinguish himself: he was against before the backlash.

~~~
tptacek
I think you haven't read CISPA. That's not what CISPA does.

------
stcredzero
SOPA should be a wake up call in an additional way.

 _> Government's main role in technology should be to stop incumbent companies
who try to "hotwire" the system, said Wyden. "Not infrequently, they seek out
special help from the government—while claiming they want a marketplace that
doesn't favor government intervention."_

Incumbent companies are hotwiring the system all the time, at the federal,
state, and local levels. We stopped SOPA because it was brought to our
collective attention and we cared enough to take action. The thing is, SOPA
was just business as usual for companies -- they had done the same in many
different ways before, so our reaction surprised them. We should take notice
that this is happening all the time and we're just not paying enough
attention.

